# New to EPAK... curriculum question



## Forever Training (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, all.

I am a newbie on this site although I have been studying kempo for a long time.

I come from a Shaolin Kempo background and am now interested in learning EPAK.

After doing some research about the style and its curriculum on-line, I recently visited 
Clayton's Kenpo in South Windsor, CT to observe a class.

At this dojo, the 1-hour adult class has all levels of belts in it. I was told that after 
15 min warming-up, the beginner group (white-purple) break off from the advanced 
(blue and up). Then, the beginner group worked on their technique of the week 
(Sleeper) and the advanced group did theirs. Then, for the last 15 minutes or so, sparring.

I was told that their system was to teach everyone in a group (white-purple) the same 
technique (1 tech/week, 3 tech/month). The idea being that everyone in the group is on 
the same page and tested on the same material, although they are promoted at different 
levels depending on where in the cycle of techniques they are. 

If I understand it correctly, regardless of where you start in the cycle, you will have all the 
techniques/material at blue belt test, then you move into the advanced cycle.

_Is this training cycle system common in EPAK dojos?_

Follow-up Question:

This means that if a student comes to class twice per week, s/he receives about 1 cumulative
hour of technique instruction and partner practice per technique...give or take.

_Does this seem adequate for the average adult to get the technique "locked into memory" 
as one progresses through the techniques?_

When compared to my kempo curriculum system, it appears that EPAK is faster-paced in
introducing material and expecting it to be learned, considering how many techniques there
 are (holy cow, btw).


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2013)

It is never enough.


----------



## Forever Training (Nov 30, 2013)

In looking at some of these techniques, many of them seem relative quick & easy to pick up.

But, would like to know if this grouping cycle system (described above) is typical in EPAK dojos.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 30, 2013)

Kenpo is not my main art, so I can only give you my perspective based on the experince I have had in EPAK. And it has been a while. I concentrate only on my art now days, with some cross training added. If I understand your post, it sounds like different belt levels learn the same technique for the first time together. 
My experience was each belt level had a preset list of techeniques that we would learn and then tested on before advancing to a new level, then we would learn a whole new set of techniques for that belt level. In other words, yellow belts didn't learn purple techniques until reaching that level.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say it is common, I have only seen one school that uses that type of training curriculum.  I can't say that I am a fan of it.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Forever Training (Dec 1, 2013)

Tames D said:


> ...My experience was each belt level had a preset list of techeniques that we would learn and
> then tested on before advancing to a new level, then we would learn a whole new set of techniques for that belt level.
> In other words, yellow belts didn't learn purple techniques until reaching that level.



That's what I would have thought, but I think/guess that the cycle approach is done for ease of testing by the instructor.
Also, what if there is only 1 orange belt in the class, for example. Who works techniques with him/her, if the purple belts 
are working on different techniques? 

I agree that there should be a logical progression in learning the techniques, but maybe the thinking is that the differences
in difficulty between yellow, orange and purple is minimal....IDK.

What do the rest of you think? Any instructors out there teach with this type of system?


----------



## Lightning Ram (Dec 22, 2013)

This means that if a student comes to class twice per week, s/he receives about 1 cumulative
hour of technique instruction and partner practice per technique...give or take.

Then you need to take it upon yourself to stay after class and continue to work on technique, or at home. I was lucky to train at dojo's were I would take class and workout for a couple of hours sparring, bag work, whatever and lockup when I was done. Also had a basement at my home that was set up for workouts. Helps you progress faster.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 22, 2013)

When it comes to EPAK especially, you will find MANY different ways it is taught and trained.  Each school will vary and each organization has their own way of doing things.

I know in many of the Tracy schools (some other kenpo schools do it this way too), offer private lessons in your monthly fee that you train one on one with the instructor to learn the techniques you need to know for testing and work on other things you need.  Then you can get reps in with a partner in the group classes.


----------



## Forever Training (Dec 23, 2013)

Lightning Ram said:


> This means that if a student comes to class twice per week, s/he receives about 1 cumulative
> hour of technique instruction and partner practice per technique...give or take.
> 
> Then you need to take it upon yourself to stay after class and continue to work on technique, or at home. I was lucky to train at dojo's were I would take class and workout for a couple of hours sparring, bag work, whatever and lockup when I was done. Also had a basement at my home that was set up for workouts. Helps you progress faster.



And that has been my issue throughout all my MA training. Not enough repetition work on combos/techs. You only get so much time to practice with a partner during class and to really get them into muscle memory and "own it" requires so much more repetition. Pairing up with a partner out of class I think is key. Practicing "in the air" or in front of a mirror doesn't cut it.


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2013)

Forever Training said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I am a newbie on this site although I have been studying kempo for a long time.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming that the people in the group (white-purple) will be working on the respective tech. for their level? ie: white belts are working on a tech for their level, yellow for their level, etc., and not that all the belts are working on the same tech.  Anyways...each school will probably vary.  When I'd teach, I'd sometimes cover at least 2, but I'd take into consideration the tech being taught, and the progress that everyone is making.  Why move on to a new tech if the group is having a hard time with the first one?  Of course, just because someone says they have it, doesnt necessarily mean they've really got it.


----------

